

Paying It Forward: Interview w/ Matt Lauzon, Founder & CEO of Gemvara - thankuz
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/04/06/paying-it-forward-rob-go-chats-with-matt-lauzon/

======
acconrad
FYI - if you're listening, you'll need your left speaker/ear plug working, as
it's only playing in the left channel.

